# Interesting Generator Review



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

So, I was in my local Schucks (Kragen) auto store the other day and saw this generator: Champion Power Equipment #C46535 Generator Claimed 4450 watt peak, 3500 watt continuous. Looks like it would suit my purposes fine.

We dry camp 98% of the time, hardly ever (I think maybe once in the last ten years) camp in a park or campground. Seems like a pretty good deal for only $299. I know it's not a Kipor $, Yamaha $$, or Honda $$$$. But it looks enticing to me. I also found this review online: http://pweb.amerion.com/~patsplace/generator.htm

Seems like this guy knows a lot more about these things than I do. What do you think? He delved into everything that I could think of.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Will it work? Sure but even if you are not happy, maybe it can be modified and if not then you are out $300 dollars.

If you are out in the woods 99% of the time then who is to complain?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy Greg, I think I would be leary of it. For a couple of reasons.

First, I am a strong believer in the 'You get what you pay for' school. If something sounds too good to be true, it probably is. And a 3,500 watt genset for $299 sounds way too good to be true to me!

Secondly, the review - which I did not read fully - refers to some issues with the breakers not tripping at the rated amps, and other untrue claims. Sounds a little scary to me. I have a hard time reconciling how the reviewer came to the conclusion that he did.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

excerpt taken from the article

"Another issue of discussion on the rv.net thread was the noise level of the unit. Some sources say the noise level of the unit is as high as 76 dB measured on an undetermined scale. Other sources say it is 68 dB, which is more equivalent to the other 3000 watt Chinese generators. I submit to you that in the manual included with my unit, the â€œNoise Levelâ€ of the unit is stated as â€œ68 dbi (from 7 meters)â€ While my experience with portable generators is extremely limited, my opinion of the noise level is as follows: I would have liked to have the noise level lower than it is. It is my opinion that this unit has the potential to disrupt neighbors in a campground situation. That being said, I donâ€™t feel it is any louder than any of the other RV generators I have heard including Japanese units. It is certainly quieter than my lawnmower. It is possible to conduct normal conversation immediately adjacent to the unit while in operation. I have no way of testing actual sound levels of this unit. "


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

Knowing there is not a direct plug-in 30amp RV plug on the generator, what would I need to have in order to connect to this? Would I use the twistlock plug or one of the others? Confused on how you actually hook up? Would the same connection be used to recharge my dual battery setup or would I need to connect to a charger? Clueless on the process.









I have been doing some research on this topic but cannot find anything discussing actual hookup and use of the generator. All I can find is arguments on Yamahas and Hondas (which is better), not "how to use". Don't mean to sound like I know nothing, but I have no experience with this topic.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If this is just for batteries then the best is just to plug it into the trailer and use a 30 to 15 amp adapter.

If you want to run more then the microwave you will need to find out if a 30 amp connector can be installed on it.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NOISY!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Well,

I bought a Chinese "3100 Watt" generator for Petite LeMans at Road Atlanta where the noise is not an issue. About $240 at Pep Boys and it worked great, ran the AC, TV and kept us cool as well as watched the Gator game.
I did directly wire in a 30 AMP connector.
I only use it at the races, but so far, so good. Really seems quieter than the champion one described.
I wll follow up with specs if anyone is interested. Don't know if Pep Boys have any more.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think it will do the job..but it will be a bit loud. But, if you dry camp (and you're away from people) then who cares?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

How invloved is it to wire in a 30 amp connection? I am not an electrician at all. Any guess on how much I could expect to pay for someone to wire one in?

If I could afford the price of a Yamaha or a Honda I guess I wouldn't be asking advice on options. I am sure I am not the only Outbacker who has considered or purchased the alternative to a high dollar genset.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Gone Fishing said:


> How invloved is it to wire in a 30 amp connection? I am not an electrician at all. Any guess on how much I could expect to pay for someone to wire one in?


If it is even practical to do it, it shouldn't take a pro more than an hour, so figure $60-80 there. Materials may be another $50 or so. Not something to try yourself, if you don't know what you are doing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

